# prepaid card without a residence visa?



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello everybody,
this is a great forum with a lot of good things to know.
My question is: I am visiting my husband with our son during his holidays. Can I get a prepaid mobile card while I am in Dubai?  It will be a hell of a money to use my german mobile card.
While I am in Dubai, I will take a look around for good places to life. We will move January. How is Arabian Ranches?
Thanks a lot for the answers.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

1. No problems getting a pre-paid card without a residency visa, you will be able to get one at the airport before you leave the terminal.

2. Personally, I like Arabian Ranches. It might be a bit far out for some, but it's fine for me. I don't even hear construction work (bonus in Dubai )


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi you can get a prepaid card on arrival as Ogri said. It is called an Ahlan card. You purchase it from duty free and it lasts for 3 months.


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you very much,
I will buy a card when I arrive.
Greetings from Berlin


----------

